# Chieftain A-frame Towing



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Hopefully, we should be getting our new Chieftain within the month. I was thinking of going on a trip to Scotland ending up in Dunnet Bay Caravan Park nr Thurso, Highlands in June. A long way from my home in Llanelli S Wales! I've been toying with the idea of towing my Fiat Panda on an A-frame. I've towed it with my Adria Vision but I was wondering what the impact on the mpg of the Chieftain might be- it's a long journey and it might be cheaper/more convenient hiring when we get up there. Does anyone have any views. I'm ashamed to say I've only been to Scotland once and was captivated by the place but I'm not sure what I'm letting myself in for re roads and public transport - if we resorted to buses. Any view welcome


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We tow a Smart behind our coachbuilt with 2.3Multijet. Towing uses about 1 extra MPG, so neglible cost. Drops us from abut 23.5 to 22.5.
Gerry


----------



## Dukeham (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi.
I have to agree with GerryD. 
I have a 3ltr Burstner Aviano & tow a Ford Ka & only loose 1-2mpg.
GC.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I don't think that mpg is an issue,when I had the toad on the A frame it was only a couple of mpg less.

However you mentioned convenience in your post,for us that was an issue,suffice to say that we don't tow a car now.

We like to make the journey part of the holiday and stop at any interesting places sometimes wild camping or finding a remote CL/CS somewhere.

Obviously with a toad on the back it made that type of touring more restrictive.Now I am more confident parking,our van is only 6.5m so it's not a huge problem,the worst thing is the dreaded height barriers.

I see you are getting a Chieftan which is longer than our Cheyenne so you may find a toad ideal as you probably wouldn't go down narrow roads and park up in small villages anyway.

A small hire car is quite cheap nowadays,you could find that preferable to having a tow bar fitted and A frame or trailer as there will not be much change out of a grand.I certainly regret having the A frame and toad now,it was an expensive mistake but seemed a good idea at the time.Horses for courses and all that.


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

just to say what ever you do make sure you take the drive up to Dunnet Head itself, quite a trek but worth the journey, i loved it when i was there and the beach from the site is brilliant and behind the site the other side the road is lovely forest to walk in

enjoy

keith


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

This probably isn't relevant (but just in case), but what's the kerb weight of a Panda? Max weight on a Chieftan is 5000kg, max train weight 6000kg, meaning max weight of toad is 1000kg. Don't know what a Panda is...I know a 500C is 1020kg, because I'm currently trying to get info from Fiat about whether that figure includes 75kg allowance for driver or not (putting mine on a trailer & many are rated at 1000kg!).

Guess the Chieftan's got loads of payload, so if you're not loaded up to the ginnels you'd be fine.


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

I know its not the same as a car but during the summer my friend needed his trailer boat towed to Pembrokeshire (about 60 miles from home).

The max van tow weight is around 1100kg, I think the total of this boat was around 800kg including trailer. 

Our van has the ducato 2.8JTD and it pulled the boat with absolutely no problems, I was really surprised to find that it didnt cause much of a difference in fuel consumption, I would say max about 2mpg and that was on a real uphill downhill treck.

Also a car would be a lot smaller so would have less wind resistance.

Its quite different to towing a caravan, our Land rover gets around late 30's average but when we used to tow it would drop to around early/mid 20's.

Hope you have a wonderful holiday, we are hoping to tour Scotland just before the summer.

Ian


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Rosbotham said:


> This probably isn't relevant (but just in case), but what's the kerb weight of a Panda? Max weight on a Chieftan is 5000kg, max train weight 6000kg, meaning max weight of toad is 1000kg. Don't know what a Panda is...I know a 500C is 1020kg, because I'm currently trying to get info from Fiat about whether that figure includes 75kg allowance for driver or not (putting mine on a trailer & many are rated at 1000kg!).
> 
> Guess the Chieftan's got loads of payload, so if you're not loaded up to the ginnels you'd be fine.


The Diesel Panda Kerb Weight is quoted as "minimum kerb weight" = 935kg. I think that might mean excluding driver. The max the Chieftain will tow is 1000kg which will not change even if the M'home is lightly loaded. Notwithstanding - the point you raise is an important one. Cheers


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

There's some ambiguity about whether a miniature driver is included...see 2nd question on NTTA's site. (Don't think I've weighed 67kg since I was twelve!)

If I ever get an answer out of Fiat about which definition they use I'll let you know, but it looks like you're in the clear either way.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Hi
We have towed a Smart and Chevrolet Matiz (at different times!) with our Chieftain 2.8jtd and consumption was less than 1mpg different.
With our Cheyenne 840 3.0ltr (same running gear as Chieftain) we towed a Honda Jazz. Again about 1 mpg different.
Just be care ful on some of the highlands roads, they can be a bit narrow and some have passing places. Not easy to squeeze nearly 13mtrs of vehicles into a spot especially if following other traffic. You just have to leave plenty of room from the car/cars in front.
You take it and you enjoy it. Where would you get a hire car up in the mountains on a sunday for 24 hours.


----------

